# Sagittal (=foward) jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens.



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

NTRODUCTION:
Sagittal jaw growth is influenced during puberty by a ratio of androgens and estrogens.


The CYP19A1 (formerly CYP19) gene encodes the cytochrome P450 enzyme aromatase (estrogen synthetase), which converts testosterone to estrogen. Genetic variations including single nucleotide polymorphisms might regulate CYP19A1 gene expression or the function of the aromatase protein and thus influence sagittal jaw growth.

METHODS:



The annual sagittal jaw growth in 92 pubertal orthodontic patients was determined by using pretreatment and posttreatment cephalometric radiographs. Single nucleotide polymorphisms rs2470144 and rs2445761 were genotyped and haplotypes constructed. Associations between genotypes or haplotypes and the annual sagittal growth were estimated by using JMP (version 9.0; SAS Institute, Cary, NC).
RESULTS:
Two single nucleotide polymorphisms were significantly associated with average differences in annual sagittal jaw growth in boys. Haplotype analysis demonstrated that haplotypes T(rs2470144)T(rs2445761) and C(rs2470144)T(rs2445761) had significant effects on annual sagittal maxillary growth and on mandibular growth in boys. No association was found in girls.
CONCLUSIONS:
A quantitative trait locus that influences male pubertal sagittal jaw growth might exist in the CYP19A1 gene, and single nucleotide polymorphisms rs2470144 and rs2445761 might be inside this quantitative trait locus or be linked to it.










Association between CYP19A1 genotype and pubertal sagittal jaw growth - PubMed


A quantitative trait locus that influences male pubertal sagittal jaw growth might exist in the CYP19A1 gene, and single nucleotide polymorphisms rs2470144 and rs2445761 might be inside this quantitative trait locus or be linked to it.




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





and i thought saggital (=forward) growth is exclusively influenced by tongue posture


----------



## didntreadlol (Aug 2, 2019)

dinred


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 2, 2019)

hormones reign supreme again

how will mewers cope with this


----------



## im_still_here (Aug 2, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> hormones reign supreme again
> 
> how will mewers cope with this




they will say mewing influences your hormones






not saying mewing cant play a part (hard evidence stil lacking - how hard can it be to make a few xrays? from a sample bigger then 3 twins) but to say forward growth is a pure question of right tongue posture is just...a quite simple approach

id even say hard chewing during early childhood has a bigger impact then mewing (at least we have harder evidence for that claim than mewing)


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 2, 2019)

im_still_here said:


> they will say mewing influences your hormones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Miro had orthodontic work done, so, he probably never mewed or chewed during childhood

still biggest slayer


----------



## Hekt0r (Aug 4, 2019)

mewing and tounge posture is still necessary, but i dont believe it plays much role in the general size of your maxilla and mandible, but rather the position


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 4, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> hormones reign supreme again
> 
> how will mewers cope with this







if you are adult incel, then chances are you had shit puberty and you and your parents are responsible for it


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Aug 4, 2019)

Out of curiosity I checked these SNPs in my genome file. How would you interpret these bro?


----------



## KrissKross (Aug 5, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 91831
> 
> if you are adult incel, then chances are you had shit puberty and you and your parents are responsible for it


Brace copers btfo.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 5, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 91831
> 
> if you are adult incel, then chances are you had shit puberty and you and your parents are responsible for it



I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, because the picture you showed is impressive, but what can someone do in puberty besides eating right, sleeping right or doing physical activities? even the lack of what I said can have little influence.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 5, 2019)

OwlGod said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong or anything, because the picture you showed is impressive, but what can someone do in puberty besides eating right, sleeping right or doing physical activities? *even the lack of what I said can have little influence*.


*gigacope*


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Aug 5, 2019)

FaceandHFD said:


> *gigacope*



Teenagers don't have self-control and they will do a lot of nonsense, so I really don't understand what you mean, parents will be responsible for what? the only fault parents have is that they have bad genetics and yet choose to reproduce, you are coping.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 22, 2019)

so the study basically tells us to intake an AI ?


----------



## Deleted member 3523 (Oct 22, 2019)

Your DNA influences it. Period.

Know some BAD mouthbreathers with god-tier jaws. You're a combo of your mom and dad(or a spitting image of one of them). 

That's all. Continue with your day.


----------



## Treasure223 (Mar 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Babushkacatlady (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes but this sagittal jaw growth amount is still nothing compared to the growth amount that happens during childhood when these sex hormones are not present. Growth definitely happens with greater increments in males due to these genotype variations in the estrogen gene. But the direction of growth is just as important as there being growth itself. Males may take on a more forward growth pattern due to these genes, but the difference given by these genes is to establish dimorphism in the face between male and female skulls and they are not sufficient to turn a mouth breather face into an ideal form (that is the duty of proper oral posture). During puberty this gene will set the difference between male and female mouthhbreathers. It is also important to note that Testosterone, lung size, airway potency, and sinus pneumatization are all interlinked.


----------



## Treasure223 (Mar 4, 2021)

Babushkacatlady said:


> Yes but this sagittal jaw growth amount is still nothing compared to the growth amount that happens during childhood when these sex hormones are not present. Growth definitely happens with greater increments in males due to these genotype variations in the estrogen gene. But the direction of growth is just as important as there being growth itself. Males may take on a more forward growth pattern due to these genes, but the difference given by these genes is to establish dimorphism in the face between male and female skulls and they are not sufficient to turn a mouth breather face into an ideal form (that is the duty of proper oral posture). During puberty this gene will set the difference between male and female mouthhbreathers. It is also important to note that Testosterone, lung size, airway potency, and sinus pneumatization are all interlinked.


What does lungsize and airway have to do with your face


----------



## Treasure223 (Apr 20, 2021)

Bump someone explain what hes saying


----------



## Agendum (Apr 20, 2021)

Better breathing means a better oxygen economy, which is good for hormones.

Airways determine the habitual posture you hold your face and head relative to your neck (and to your rib cage.)


Treasure223 said:


> What does lungsize and airway have to do with your face


----------



## TimeToChange (Apr 20, 2021)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 91831
> 
> if you are adult incel, then chances are you had shit puberty and you and your parents are responsible for it


What is this pic for ? He wasnt bad looking for a kid.


----------



## Treasure223 (Jun 18, 2021)

someone elab


----------



## homo_faber (Jun 18, 2021)

Treasure223 said:


> someone elab


take aromatase inhibitors during puberty to get more forward growth


----------



## VeryFuglyNiyguhs (Jun 18, 2021)

It's determined by prenatal T. Jimsonbobson505 had insane prenatal T, but his pubertal T was probably dogshit.

View attachment xe4VIMq_d.webp


----------



## StrangerDanger (Apr 22, 2022)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Out of curiosity I checked these SNPs in my genome file. How would you interpret these bro?
> 
> View attachment 91834
> View attachment 91835


you carry the chad alleles
rs2470144


----------

